# FS: Hogg Island Boa's



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

For sale are 2 unrelated '09 Hogg Island Boas(Dwarf Boa's). Female is Sears line, alot lighter, less speckling than the male and weighs approx. 700 grams. The male has some incredible oranges and weighs 650 grams. Both are produced by Jeff Favelle. *$200/ea or $350 for the pair*

Tare Panda (shown in last 2 photo's) also comes from unrelated lines and is an added bonus when purchasing either boa, although if you purchase the pair, his santa hat will be thrown in at no extra charge

**Updated photo's February 10*

Female

















Male


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, price drop


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Almost daily bump! Taking reasonable offers, they have to go soon


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Tiny (3') Hogg Island Boa's are still here, waiting for a new home......


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

Bad timing for me financially, or they'd be mine!! They're GORGEOUS!! And having bred boas in the past, I bet they'll be a fantastic pair for the right home!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Barrie said:


> Bad timing for me financially, or they'd be mine!! They're GORGEOUS!! And having bred boas in the past, I bet they'll be a fantastic pair for the right home!


Thanks Barrie, I definitely lucked out finding these guys.... hard to find hoggies that come from killer bloodlines as everyone wants clean, no spotting, etc.... their colour change from night to day is insane! Super fired up and orange during the day and really blue/stone colour at night!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Dailly bump.....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump for a sweet pair of Hogg Island Boa's! As dwarf boa's (one of the smallest) they'll max out at about 6 feet or less... usually around 5 feet. Their colours go from a fire orange/red during the day to a stone grey/blue at night. Perfect breeding pair as they're unrelated


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump with new photo's


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

stunning boas. they're in flawless condition, too, perfect scales.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

What is their temperament like?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> What is their temperament like?


My guys are freaking sweethearts in comparison to most. A bit shy when you first take them out, but they warm up in a minute and are super inquisitive, unlike most hoggies!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Pending sale


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Sale appears to have fallen through sooo.... Saturday bump


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump for unrelated pair of dwarf boa's that'll max out at... 5ish feet!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow - I just looked at the pictures! What a gorgeous pair of snakes!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Marshall and Mo Turtle are still looking for a good home!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump and a price drop!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump it ttt!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

TGIF bump!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Boo-urns for Sunday night bump!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Yay they just shed bump!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Pending trade/sale


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Hoggies sold


----------

